# Nremt test today..



## EMTBlack (Nov 18, 2009)

I took it today at noon and it stopped me at 106, the instructor said i could now as early as today. Where does it say if you passed of failed on the Nremt.org website. Is it under application status??


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Nov 18, 2009)

yep


----------



## sbp7993 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yah, it's right on the application page. It will say congratulations on successfully completing the cognitive exam if you passed. It took mine 2 days to process, that's weird that your instructor said you could get it back on the same day. Best of luck to you.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine was fast. I was done testing at 4:30 pm and had my results by 8am the next morning. I got an email which told me my results were ready and to check on the nremt site for the result. It's under application status. I looked all over before I found it.


----------



## EMTBlack (Nov 18, 2009)

*Thanks...*

I hope i passed this test, im so looking forward to a career in the ems..


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 19, 2009)

I took the test on a Friday (horrible idea).  Got the results Monday at 8am in my email.


----------

